# Phương pháp lau chùi bàn phấn trang điểm gỗ 2001



## Dung Thủy (30/8/21)

Phương pháp lau chùi bàn phấn trang điểm gỗ 2001
Rất nhiều chị em phụ nữ đang quan tâm tới vấn đề lau chùi vệ sinh bàn trang điểm gỗ như nào cho chuẩn? Dưới đây là giải đáp của Dung Thủy gửi dành cho bạn.
Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Tại sao cần lau chùi bàn trang điểm gỗ thường xuyên?
•    2. Cách lau chùi vệ sinh bàn trang điểm gỗ đẹp lung linh:
1. Tại sao cần lau chùi bàn trang điểm gỗ thường xuyên?

•    Hẳn là bất kì chị em phụ nữ nào cũng luôn mong muốn nơi ngồi tút lại nhan sắc hàng ngày của mình đẹp lung linh. Do vậy, việc lau chùi bàn trang điểm gỗ thường xuyên sẽ giúp tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho mẫu bàn trang điểm gỗ nhỏ xinh của mình.
•    Ngoài ra việc vệ sinh bàn phấn bằng gỗ còn giúp tăng độ bền, tuổi thọ cả bàn trang điểm gỗ thông minh lên tới 15-20 năm.
2. Cách lau chùi vệ sinh bàn trang điểm gỗ đẹp lung linh:
2.1. Lau chùi thường xuyên:

•    Nên sử dụng những khăn mặt hoặc vải mềm để dễ dàng và thích hợp nhất. Không nên lựa chọn cọ bằng sắt hoặc một số đồ vật sắc nhọn gây ảnh hưởng tới bề mặt làm bàn bong tróc hoặc xày xước.
•    Đối với những chiếc bàn trang điểm gỗ công nghiệp làm từ chất liệu gỗ ván dăm tuy bề mặt chúng được phủ thêm lớp Melamin có chống nước và chống xước nhưng không nên để nước trên bề mặt mẫu bàn trang điểm gỗ chung cư quá lâu dễ gây ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng và cấu trúc của vật dụng.
•    Trong quá trình sử dụng không may bề mặt bàn phấn trang điểm bằng gỗ hiện đại bị cong vênh hoặc nứt quý khách có thể khắc phục chúng bằng cách lấy keo lỏng trộn mạt cưa mỏng mịn, chưng cách thủy rồi trát lên các chỗ hở. Tuy nhiền cần phải để ý tới nhiệt độ sao cho keo khô lại chúng ta mới có thể sử dụng chúng một cách bình thường.
Khi bàn trang điểm cưới gỗ đẹp bị những vết bẩn từ phấn son các loại dồ dùng trang điểm khác, bạn đừng vội vàng lau chùi bàn phấn trang điểm gỗ khắp bề mặt bàn mà hãy bình tĩnh lấy giấy thấm khô sau đó mới lau ngay vết bẩn bằng giẻ lau.




2.2. Làm sáng bóng bề mặt gỗ:
Trộn 4 phần kinh nghiệm mua bàn trang điểm gỗ
 dầu ô liu cùng với 1 phần phân biệt gỗ tự nhiên và gỗ công nghiệp
•    giấm trắng và đổ vào chai xịt.
•    Xịt dung dịch này lên một miếng vải mềm và lau sạch khắp bề mặt gỗ của chiếc bàn – bạn sẽ thấy sản phẩm sáng trở lại ngay lập tức. Dung dịch này có tác dụng vừa làm sạch lại vừa làm bóng mặt gỗ an toàn, vì giấm cũng có tác dụng tẩy rửa.
2.3. Xóa vết xước:
•    Cách 1: Bạn hãy vệ sinh bàn trang điểm gỗ bằng cách trộn nửa chén giấm với nửa chén dầu olive rồi xoa lên những vết xước, chúng sẽ bị che mờ và được làm bóng trở lại.
•    Cách 2: Sử dụng bút màu để tô lên vết xước. Màu tô lên vết xước phải trùng với màu của đồ gỗ. Sau khi đã tô xong nên bôi một lớp dầu bóng hoặc là sơn móng tay bóng lên trên.
•    Cách 3: Bạn cũng có thể lấy quả óc chó để chà xát vào những vết xước trên các bàn phấn trang điểm bằng gỗ mới nhất này và bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên khi thấy chúng mờ dần đi.
•    Cách 4: Tận dụng bã cà phê còn ẩm bằng cách dùng bông nhúng vào bã rồi chà lên vết xước trước khi lau lại bằng giẻ sạch và khô.
Xem thêm: Bạn đã biết cách lau chùi vệ sinh tủ gỗ quần áo sạch bong chưa?
Như vậy, Quý khách đã nắm được cách lau chùi vệ sinh bàn trang điểm gỗ rồi. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thất Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------

